# عرض اسعار المعادن عالميا



## بابكريحى (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتى ومتعكم الله بالصحة والعافية ..بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد موقعا يعرض اسعار المعادن حسب بورصة لندن ..فاتمنى ان اجد عندكم الحل الشافى واتمنى ان يكون مجانى الاشتراك ..ولكم خالص شكرى


----------



## alshangiti (16 يوليو 2012)

اخى العزيز الرجاء الرجوع الى المواضيع المثبتة فى المنتدى 
www.kitco.com بورصة لندن ونييويرك


----------

